# Electric crab



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Was messin around today and tied this up.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

electric? :-? I dunno, looks like a "disco" crab to me, but then again I was dating in the late 70's. : Body kinda looks like shredded shag carpet too. 

Seriously tho, the pattern looks awesome. Don't know about those colors tho, but I imagine theres gotta be redfish or something out there with a thing for polyester.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I like it. Impressive work and cool pattern.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you, Thank you. I just wanted the show the lagoon redfish something they prob. havent seen before. I will post a report on the success of the fly when I get a chance to use it. Maybe next week.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> just wanted the show the lagoon redfish something they prob. havent seen before.


now there's an angle I hadn't thought of, good idea.  Although I'm usually a match the hatch kinda guy, I believe the strange factor works some times too. Good luck, I hope you catch a few.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

me too ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

> electric? :-? I dunno, looks like a "disco" crab to me, but then again I was dating in the late 70's. : Body kinda looks like shredded shag carpet too.
> 
> ...


Aaron's crab looks much better than anything we wore in the 70's. I survived that era and really didn't need the visual today. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Could go either way. I don't know if they see colors, they might see it as a man-o-war. [smiley=1-mmm.gif]But if it is moving like a crab, they might see a blue crab. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]I'm anxious to hear how it works.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> electric?  :-? I dunno, looks like a "disco" crab to me, but then again I was dating in the late 70's.  : Body kinda looks like shredded shag carpet too.
> 
> Seriously tho, the pattern looks awesome. Don't know about those colors tho, but I imagine theres gotta be redfish or something out there with a thing for polyester.


I was told the 70's was a lot of fun, can't rember if it is true or not.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

What did you use for the body?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Its the 3D EP fiber. Dont remember the name of the actual color.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Its the 3D EP fiber. Dont remember the name of the actual color.


I believe its called "She's a Brick House" blue


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Idont think so.....I will be home tomorrow night and look and let you know for sure. I just looked on the EP website and I think its called Ocean Blue.


----------

